

Show HN: I made a website recorder webapp you can use to create screencasts - bengoa

Just something I put together quickly:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;webcast.browserprotect.me&#x2F;<p>I made this in one day, now I&#x27;m wondering if It&#x27;s interesting enough to make it a real product (Add new features like setting the size, zoom, annotations, fix bugs, export, voice-over, etc..)<p>Here is an example screencast I just did: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;webcast.browserprotect.me&#x2F;view&#x2F;2764aa94dcd855959819fd91881f0882baa61a0e-44646<p>Do you consider this a viable product? I&#x27;m thinking about offering it for free and then add some premium features.
======
shovel
Definitely a sweet idea and I can see some great use cases for onboarding new
users to a site by demoing functionality. Really like how it just gets to work
and outputs the vid without making me make any decisions. I'd love to see a
gif output (maybe that could be one of your premium features :)

EDIT: Just cross-posted to PH.
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/websitecast](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/websitecast)

------
X-combinator
Clickable links:

[1] [https://webcast.browserprotect.me/](https://webcast.browserprotect.me/)

[2]
[https://webcast.browserprotect.me/view/2764aa94dcd855959819f...](https://webcast.browserprotect.me/view/2764aa94dcd855959819fd91881f0882baa61a0e-44646)

------
evansd
A friend of mine is building something very similar, pitched at creating
interactive guides for customer support. Might be worth looking at.

There's a demo guide here: [http://wikipedia.nickelled.com/how-to-create-an-
article?&ngr...](http://wikipedia.nickelled.com/how-to-create-an-
article?&ngroup=marketing)

And a marketing site: [https://www.nickelled.com/](https://www.nickelled.com/)

------
atom-morgan
I've been wanting something like this to exist - specifically for weird
browser compatibility issues or for submitting bugs. There's been a few times
where I've encountered a bug, sent a message about it to someone on Twitter,
and wished I could send a quick Snapchat/Vine of the issue to them. This would
be much better than numerous screenshots. It shows exactly how I produced the
bug.

This, hopefully, could allow me to do just that.

~~~
bazillion
Try Jing:
[http://www.techsmith.com/download/jing/](http://www.techsmith.com/download/jing/)

It has a screencast feature that lets you create a video (which you can crop
to whatever part of the screen) and then uploads that video onto their server
and gives you a shareable link of the video.

At my last job, we used to use that for all of the bug reports, because it's a
thousand times better than what you reference (taking multiple screenshots and
having to explain exactly what's going on between them)

Here's an example of me using the program to get to this comment:
[http://screencast.com/t/zbfcEinhJN](http://screencast.com/t/zbfcEinhJN)

It can be a little slow and wonky at times, but a lot of good (free!) features
out of the box.

------
ShoePooPoo
It didn't work for me upon first few attempts:
[http://imgur.com/OgpCfk1](http://imgur.com/OgpCfk1)

------
amitamb
I built something similar. Though you need to sign up to use it

[http://www.castbin.com/](http://www.castbin.com/)

Great for an effort for a day though. Apparently I don't see mouse movements
in playback.

~~~
rjuyal
Great website Amit. Sign-up is the only thing stopping all to use your
website.

------
franzpeterstein
Nifty idea, but my page
[[http://roberttomsons.bplaced.net/](http://roberttomsons.bplaced.net/)] get a
"Cannot GET /error/notsupported" error.

------
brianjking
Received an error when trying to POST -- is this not supported yet?

~~~
bengoa
It should be supported, but it's not thoughtfully tested yet, at this point
it's just an experiment :)

------
scribu
It seems like a neat idea, but I just get a blank rectangle where the site to
record is supposed to show up. Nothing in the console; using latest Chrome on
latest OS X.

------
kidlogic
I was looking for something like this today.

This would be great for on-boarding tutorials, troubleshooting, etc..

If you could add text bubbles (similar to Youtube) that would be superb :)

------
aembleton
I like it.

Looking at my logs, you are using Firefox in Windows 7. Is it just capturing
screenshots of the browser, or did you write a plugin?

~~~
bengoa
It's Firefox inside a secure Linux container. We spoof the UA for privacy
reasons, I made this browser mirroring technology for browserprotect.me, which
didn't get any traction, so I'm trying to do something else with it!

------
MarcScott
I think this is a great idea. Could definitely see it being used in
educational institutions where Chromebooks are popular.

------
waleedka
Nice idea! But it didn't work for me when I tried to login to my site. It
opens a Facebook auth popup for the login.

------
HLFH
LOL. QuickCast is the right way. [http://quickcast.io](http://quickcast.io)

~~~
slimetree
Oh? Could you please elaborate more on this insight?

------
animex
This is a great idea! Do it!

------
BorisMelnik
if you do, just make sure to grandfather all of us in with beta accounts :)

------
mrborgen
Cool idea, I say go for it!

------
110king
went 10 layers deep, but it only shows the first 3.

------
grimmdude
Cool idea!

